# MO-Sweet Faced Senior Golden Girl



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: Wyvonnia <[email protected]>
Date: Fri, Oct 30, 2009 at 12:46 AM
Subject: Cape Girardeau, MO: Senior Golden Retriever in Shelter (HSSEMO)
To: Wyvonnia <[email protected]>


This beautiful senior female Golden is at the Humane Society of Southeast Missouri. 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MO149.html

Please spread the word so we can get this girl into a comfy home and out of the shelter. 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14976379

Thank you!


Wyvonnia Neeley 
Partners 4 Paws

T: available upon request
F: 573.636.6846
E: [email protected]

More than 27,000 animals are destroyed every day; more than 1,000 are destroyed every hour; and one animal is destroyed every minute of every hour of every day. Only 12 to 14 percent of dogs are adopted from shelters nationally. The average age of an animal that enters a shelter is between six and eighteen months. Approximately 85 percent of those "in the market" for a pet desire a dog younger than one year old. Older dogs have virtually no chance for adoption; their stay in the shelter is usually a brief interlude before death. (from Randy Grim's book 'Don't Dump The Dog)

Find Me On: 





SHASTA
Golden Retriever

*Size: Large*
*Age: Senior*
*Sex: Female*
*ID: KENNEL N*


*Notes:*
*Shasta is about 8yrs old.*

Humane Society of Southeast Missouri
Cape Girardeau, MO
573-334-5837
[email protected]

***I emld. Dirk's Fund and Love a Golden*


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I emailed Dirk's also and offered to make a donation towards her rescue. The poor girl looks so sad. I hope they can take her.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

ugh, does it ever end?


----------



## mellogal (Oct 27, 2008)

Ugh!! To bad I am not closer. I would take her in a heartbeat.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great News!! Dirks is going to take this beautiful girl. This is the message I got from Dirks Fund:

"We will pick her up tomorrow. 

We do not have any space and might have to board her for awhile but she will be safe and get her shots taken care of."

I made a donation for her care. Thank you Karen for listing her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great news*

GREAT NEWS ABOUT DIRK'S!!

Thank you Dirk's!!!

Just in case Dirk's can't tell them to contact Jan Knoche of Love A Golden said they would take her IF NOBODY else can.

"jan knoche" [email protected]

I emld. Dirk's and Love a Golden.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I glad she is safe, but the sad thing is , we dont get a lot of people who want older dogs. She will be fine with us, but the older dogs sit.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I wish I was closer so I could foster her, poor girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary

Do you have Shasta yet?

Thanks for saying you will rescue her.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I was told Linda was picking her up yesterday.


----------

